# Camichines?



## aschenputtel (Feb 6, 2010)

Anyone have any info on Camichines? I have been looking in the GDL area and am curious about this little town. Is the climate the same (someone told me it is significantly hotter and that is a big deal for me)? I have been told that being small, it is very safe...is that accurate? What about air quality? Any info would be much appreciated!


----------

